# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Αμπελοκήπων στο HAMFEST

## sv1bds

Ραντεβου στο http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=996&LANG=GR Σαββατο απόγεμα και Κυριακή πρωί.

----------

